# how to beat sea sickness



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm curious how you guys go deep sea fishing and manage to not get sick 

some people do not get effected at all because they do not have fluid imbalances in the ears.. 33% of the population and most animals.. but for the 66% of us its absolute hell.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My thing is to stay busy. It can be a mental thing. I never get sea sick on my own boat because I am always busy driving and doing other things. But I do get sick on other people's boats occasionaly due to just relaxing on the boat between spots in the seas.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

BONINE:thumbup:


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

There are actually about thirteen receptors that are responsible for nausea and vomiting. Medically you can only treat about 4-5 of them. There are several OTC meds you can take, Meclizine, Benedryl, and most others have the same ingredients with different names. Best thing to do for me has been the following.
1. Get a good nights rest and get a prescription for the following:
2. Place a Scopolamine Patch on the night before your trip.
It will last three days. It will also make you have a dry mouth and blurred vision when you first awaken. The patch will make you sleepy at first that is why I place them on at night. 
3. Zofran 10 mg by mouth under your toungue the morning you leave out.
4. Drink Plenty of water as well. 

I have battled this problem and have found the more you fish the less you are affected by sea sickness. I will tell you though I have seen men that have fished all there life get sea sick. It can happen anytime and to any one so dont let it get you down. Man up and catch some fish.

Good Luck


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Jump in the water for a minute! Works every time with the people I take out ( When I can get them to get in). The key is not to wait until you are about to throw up. As soon as you start feeling it, get in. You don't have to swim just hold on to the back of the boat. ( I do realize this isnt feasible for some boats. That is just what I do!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

That method has been 100 percent effective for people I take out. I personally do not get seasick, however, I picked that trick up from a charter captain with tons of experience!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

King Mike said:


> That method has been 100 percent effective for people I take out. I personally do not get seasick, however, I picked that trick up from a charter captain with tons of experience!


Very true! Try ginger snaps also as the ginger helps relieve nausea, works great for my wife, and several clients that have tried it!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

gosh guys as bad as it was yesterday for me and others on our trip i'm not sure that anything would of made a difference.. it was really bad. 

i have a new found respect for those crab fisherman in Alaska after that experience


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

One thing I've heard from coast guard friends is to eat a huge breakfast... probably a good idea to do that anyway if you plan on fishing a long trip!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Also young living sells peppermint oil. The smell of the peppermint oil works about half the time. I only pull that out for the people who refuse to get in the water ( I even offered to get in with them!!) I don't understand Why you would rather feel sick all day rather than getting a little wet!! I guess people are just scared of the unknown!! :/


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

no i wish the captain would have let us get in the water. it was really rough out there though..


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I get sick about 60% of the time flat calm or 4' chop. I've found that if I stay hydrated eat a good breakfast and constantly snack on little stuff thru out the day I have a lot less sickness but when I do get sick the only thing that makes it better is stay busy do anything you can other than sit down to tie rigs looking down for to long will make it worse


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The best cure,.... lay on your back in the grass under an oak tree.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Drive the boat, 100% effective.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pop a dramamine the night before your trip then another about an hour or so before you leave the dock.. Make sure you take the less drowsy formula and get a good night sleep the night before.. Works great for me!


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

All good tips, I've never gotten sick either..rough or calm. But Ive been on a ton of trips where others have. Yea stay hydrated, full stomach and get in the water if you start to feel crappy. Always wear a pair of shades to so you're not 'squinting' all day long...given me migraines in the past.


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

Airflow is the biggest thing for me, as long as I am in good airflow on the boat, I am fine. If i go in the cabin on our boat or a charter, I get sick immediately. Diesel fumes may also be a cause. If you do get sick, go fish, or otherwise occupy your attention.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Motion Eze, it doesn't work for everyone but I haven't been sick in over four years since I started using it.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

No Excuses said:


> Airflow is the biggest thing for me, as long as I am in good airflow on the boat, I am fine. If i go in the cabin on our boat or a charter, I get sick immediately. Diesel fumes may also be a cause. If you do get sick, go fish, or otherwise occupy your attention.


boom this is exactly what happened to me.. i was fine when i was on deck even though i was getting splashed. but when i went inside is when i started getting dizzy


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Keep your eyes on the horizon and face in the breeze if there is one. Never go in the cabin, it makes it 10x worse. I usually only get queasy when tying rigs looking down. Kinda like reading in a car. Walmart brand/equate motion sickness pills are the only ones that don't make me drowsy.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Eat a good breakfast. Think your going to have a great day fishing. Drink 3 or 4 beers before you get on the boat. When you get on the boat, drink 3 more. If you get sick, you probably won't care. Go for a swim!


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

In the past if I felt sick I would just try to puke and get it overwith ASAP. Holding it seems to prolong the pain. Then I found Gin Gin hard ginger candies. I was full mouth watering ready to spew once and a friend told me to try a Gin Gin, I figured whatever I'm going to throw up in 30 seconds anyhow this can't hurt. Within 10 minutes and 3 candies I was 100 % cured and ready to fish. I have never gone out without them on the boat since then. Other than that the Scopolomine patch is the ticket, good night sleep on Friday night and covered for the whole weekend, bulletproof.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

King Mike said:


> Jump in the water for a minute! Works every time with the people I take out ( When I can get them to get in). The key is not to wait until you are about to throw up. As soon as you start feeling it, get in. You don't have to swim just hold on to the back of the boat. ( I do realize this isnt feasible for some boats. That is just what I do!


 Wear a life vest and tag line. Works everytime.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

skram said:


> Keep your eyes on the horizon and face in the breeze if there is one. Never go in the cabin, it makes it 10x worse. I usually only get queasy when tying rigs looking down. Kinda like reading in a car. Walmart brand/equate motion sickness pills are the only ones that don't make me drowsy.


+2!!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I found a 100% cure, works every time. I haven't been sea sick in over 25 years. And it's so simple. I just don't set foot on boats.

Rick


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

I have jumped in the water to remedy the situation before and it worked. However, one time I tried this and started puking in the water and it was scary as shit. Hard to swim or tread while puking. I about drowned. 

That being said, please keep a close eye on seasick swimmers.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> I found a 100% cure, works every time. I haven't been sea sick in over 25 years. And it's so simple. I just don't set foot on boats.
> 
> Rick


I like this response right here.


----------

